# netgear dgn1000 problem



## mrmicky (Dec 24, 2007)

Basically I have a DGN1000 and a Belkin Pre-N. When I try to play games such as Bloodline champions or Garry's Mod. The server list will not load on the DGN1000, I have tried Disabling SIP and port forwarded even using DMZ and still it wont work. But it works fine on the Pre-N. Is there a way to fix this? Or is the netgear just a bad router. (also I cannot permanently use the Belking).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest a factory reset on the DGN1000 and then do a fresh reconfigure.


----------



## mrmicky (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok i'll try that, don't think i'v changed any settings tbh though.


----------



## mrmicky (Dec 24, 2007)

That did not work, I have seen on BLC forums that other people with Netgear routers experience simmilar issues and it is down to the router. But no one can offer advice over there. Other then change router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

did you actually get into the router and review its settings? 
according to this
DGN1000
it has parental controls. I would certainly review those features since they could/would block game play.


----------



## mrmicky (Dec 24, 2007)

I'v tried playing using DMZ, using netgears allow all access - disables firewall.


----------



## mrmicky (Dec 24, 2007)

I will accept it's a ****e router and won't try to fix this anymore 

I have to deal with my Belkin Pre-N that takes 3 plug-in / un-plug to turn on and work. In order to play games. <- This router is just old and nackered.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Best of luck.


----------

